# Pumptrack Höchstadt



## notgnixel (3. Oktober 2010)

Moin Jungs,


wollte mal fragen ob der Pumptrack in Höchstadt noch existiert?

Zwar gibts noch die Videos bei Youtube und Co, allerdings hab ich mir das letzte mal den Wolf gesucht. Wo soll der denn genau sein, bzw gibts den überhaupt noch?

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4elMiLKH79A"]YouTube        - Pump Track HÃ¶chstadt.wmv[/nomedia]

So long



notgnixEL


----------



## notgnixel (5. Oktober 2010)

Keiner ne Ahnung obs das Ding noch gibt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

